# Best Audio Quality Headphones for 2k rupees.



## Richie Rich (Dec 3, 2012)

I want to purchase a heaphone (not earphones) with the perfect clarity and keep the surrounding noise away as much as possible. My budget is around 2000 rupees. By looking at ebay store I like two headphones. Sennheiser HD 202 II (2k) and Sennheiser HD 203 (2.3k). Can anybody tell me what major difference between these two headphones in terms of audio quality??


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2012)

I am also looking for a pair.. my budget is 2-3K.. waiting for advice.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 3, 2012)

I would sincerely suggest both of you to increase your budget to around 4k and get the audio technica ATH AD500.
This best audio thing is a dangerous hobby!


----------



## Richie Rich (Dec 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I would sincerely suggest both of you to increase your budget to around 4k and get the audio technica ATH AD500.
> This best audio thing is a dangerous hobby!



No. My budget is only about 2k and at this price range I need the *best* sound quality headphones.


----------



## sharang (Dec 4, 2012)

Go for Audio Technica T200 or M20 in that price range.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I would sincerely suggest both of you to increase your budget to around 4k and get the audio technica ATH AD500.
> This best audio thing is a dangerous hobby!


audio technica ATH AD500 is 5.2K in Pristine Note :/ Audio Technica ATH-AD500 [ATH-AD500] - Rs.5,200.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India

AD300 is for 3.4K ..


----------



## Richie Rich (Dec 4, 2012)

sharang said:


> Go for Audio Technica T200 or M20 in that price range.



ATH-M20  is in my budget but it is permanently discontinued. How is  Sennheiser HD 202 II (2k) and Sennheiser HD 203 (2.3k)?


----------



## red dragon (Dec 4, 2012)

Do not know about M20,but M50 sounded awful!
AD300 or WS55 should be better.
Do not buy Sennheiser HD2** series,as far as I can remember,they are very bassy with no detail at all.Sennheiser low priced on ears are much better.


----------



## 5fusion (Dec 17, 2012)

Sennheisers are good but Audio Technica's are just GREAT



sharang said:


> Go for Audio Technica T200 or M20 in that price range.






RCuber said:


> audio technica ATH AD500 is 5.2K in Pristine Note :/ Audio Technica ATH-AD500 [ATH-AD500] - Rs.5,200.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India
> 
> AD300 is for 3.4K ..



Go with AD500 if you can afford. however theres not much difference. it has bigger driver than ad300. so i presume a better bass reproduction.
AD series are Open back cans so dont expect any kind of isolation. strictly for home use.
you will love its Open sound the most. excellent clarity with amazing soundstage.
Pristine note is the best place to get as you get to audition them before you buy at their place and very good support service.


----------

